# switching from the Start tiles format to the Desktop



## wdc202202 (Sep 19, 2015)

What is the simple way to do that? Thanks.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Is this what you're looking for:
How to boot to desktop mode in Windows 8.1 | PCWorld


----------

